# 12v deep cycle AGM's



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

ifelder said:


> I am starting to tackle my battery problem, I'm going to run a 72 volt system and have two choices.
> 
> 12 deep cycle 6Volt batteries, or 6 12V deep cycle batteries.
> 
> ...


I personally would go with the 6 volt if you can take the weight difference and have the room. The down side is about 300 pounds more and 500 dollars.
The up side is double the capacity, more range. I have used t-105 trojan for comparison and this is without shipping, you could save more if you find a golf car supplier close and save shipping. I have heard you will get less life out of sealed batteries, as in 3 vs 5 for wet cells. 
You might want to check the wiki here, and www.evalbum.com for ideas on range from other conversions.
hope this helps,
Jerry

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/preview.php?vid=1174


----------



## ifelder (Feb 4, 2008)

are there any problems associated with mixing battery voltages? such as 6 6V and 3 12V wired together in series? i assume i would have problems maintaining them, and one section would die out before the other... 

Ian


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I think that if you mixed them, the current would have to be the same for each string or bad things would happen, most likely short life on battery pack.
Your range would likely be on par with the lower AH string as they would discharge and voltage would drop.
I have not heard of this being done, perhaps someone else has. 
my two cents.
Jerry

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/preview.php?vid=1174


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

ifelder said:


> I am starting to tackle my battery problem, I'm going to run a 72 volt system and have two choices.
> 
> 12 deep cycle 6Volt batteries, or 6 12V deep cycle batteries.


Hi,

You have more than two choices for a 72 Volt System. For example you could use 6 pairs of 12V batteries.

Mitch


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's how I did it - YMMV:

http://www.evalbum.com/1274

I really need to do a proper range test. Based on how long I can drive at speed, I'd guess I have 30+ miles of range.

-Mark


----------

